# جميع اللهجات: سَخَّان



## פפאיה

أهلا,

أريد ان اعرف كيف تُستخدم كلمة "سَخَّان" في الحياة اليومية. ما هي الأشياء التي يمكن ان تشير اليها؟

أسأل عن اللهجات, لانه افكر ان هناك معانٍ اكثر في اللغة العامية, ولكن باعتقادي ان الفرق بين العامية والفصحى ليس كبير.

مشكورة!


----------



## rayloom

الاستخدام الوحيد لـ "سخان" في اللهجة الحجازية، هو سخان الموية (الماء) اللي هو نفسه السخان المستعمل في الحمامات وغيرها.


----------



## Josh_

تُستعمل "سخان" أيضًا في اللهجة المصرية  بمعنى الجهاز الذي يسخن ماء الأنابيب الموصولة بحنفيات.  وأظن أيضًا أن الكلمة تشير إلى أي جهاز يجعل الماء (وما شابه ذلك) ساخنًا. ولكنك تقدر أن تنتظر التأكيد ممن أعلم مني بالنسبة إلى اللهجة المصرية.


----------



## Masjeen

السخان باللهجة الكويتية أي شيء يستخدم في التسخين مثلا سخان الطعام وسخان الماء
أما التي تستخدم في التدفئة فتسمى "دفاية" (شدة على الفاء)


----------



## Josh_

نعم، في اللهجة المصرية تُستعمل "الدفاية" (تُنطق دَفّاية، daffaaya) بمعنى "الموقد،" أي الأداة التي يُملأ فيها نوع من الوقود كالغاز أو الحطب وتُوقد لغرض التدفئة. 
وفي الحقيقة، لهذه الكلمة معنى أوسع من ذلك لأنها تشير إلى أي شيء (جهاز أو أداة أو آلة) الغرض منه توفير الدفء.


----------



## Masjeen

Josh_ said:


> نعم، في اللهجة المصرية تُستعمل "الدفاية" (تُنطق دَفّاية، daffaaya) بمعنى "الموقد،" أي الأداة التي يُملأ فيها نوع من الوقود كالغاز أو الحطب وتُوقد لغرض التدفئة.
> وفي الحقيقة، لهذه الكلمة معنى أوسع من ذلك لأنها تشير إلى أي شيء (جهاز أو أداة أو آلة) الغرض منه توفير الدفء.



على فكرة.. "دفاية" كلمة عامية على الرغم من أنتشارها.. الكلمة الفصيحة هي "مدفئة" (medfa2a)


----------



## Josh_

أنا أعرف بذلك.  كنت أتكلم عن الكلمة كما توجد في اللهجة المصرية ولا الفصحى.


----------



## Mahaodeh

السخّان في العراق هو ما يسخّن الماء تحديدا، يستخدم غالبا للجهاز الذي يعمل على الكهرباء أو الوقود ويمرّ فيه الماء ليسخن ثم يمرّ في الأنابيب حتى يصل الحنفيّات وإن كانت كلمة كيزر (قيزر ؟!) المأخوذة من الإنكليزية تستخدم أحيانا أيضا. أحيانا تستخدم كلمة سخّان للجهاز الكهربائي الحديث الذي يُسخّن فيه الماء حتى يغلي ثم يصبّ في الأكواب وغيرها إلا إن كلمة كِتْلي كهربائي أكثر شيوعا.


----------



## إسكندراني

في مصر السخّان هو السخّان المركزي للماء فعلاً كما ذُكِر مثل المستخدم لتسخين مياه الحنفية.


----------



## פפאיה

شكرًا للجميع على الاجوبة!


----------



## lama

في لبنان منقول سخان اللي هو ما يستخدم لتسخين مياه الاستحمام
كمان منقول أزون و اللي هي مأخوذة من الفرنسية Azone


----------



## Imad Net

في الجزائر نستخدم الكلمات الفرنسية


----------

